# 600 watt 8 plant.



## pinner420 (Oct 29, 2016)

Setup pics to follow.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 10, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3817744
> Setup pics to follow.


Strain?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 11, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Strain?


Blackrose!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Should I take off the back side of the girls? or let it roll?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Tip for mixing ces si first mix for 5 minutes then micro mix for 5 minutes then add the rest with no wait.


----------



## Frajola (Nov 20, 2016)

that is a beautiful strain, never heard of it before, impressive colors and trycomes built up!
thanks 4 sharing mate, peace


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Frajola said:


> that is a beautiful strain, never heard of it before, impressive colors and trycomes built up!
> thanks 4 sharing mate, peace


Blackrusian x shivu skunk #1


----------



## platt (Nov 21, 2016)

Just in case..be ready to throw a 2nd bulb into the equation.

that set up looks tidy as fuck too


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

Your reading my mind.. it's a dual 600 ballast... was thinking.
A. open up the circle and drop in another 2 ft apart
B. go through the gymnastics of stacking the bulbs


----------



## platt (Nov 21, 2016)

definetly acrobatics
also i'd get rid of that one. I'd substract 1 watering per day (to improve the rootsystem) before making a decision 3 days later. Also root-Cponix or pk babyfood foliar. Then 2 bulbs on demand

A.1 variation w/o the looser & training them like a mofo?
x
x o x
x'
x o x
x​dude, you flipped them to 12/12 or is just my imagination


lol funny time with the alignment shit
winz


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

They are autopots and I'm gone for 7days at a Crack. they're currently consuming 1 gallon per day. yes I flipped them about 3 weeks. I'll open it up and drop in another bulb.


----------



## platt (Nov 21, 2016)

then i'd put them closer to the bulb. 30-35cm


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll send final tomorrow. you're correct take one out. just not sure I have enough room for your pattern I'll play with it see how it goes.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## platt (Nov 21, 2016)

that was quick^ if temps are in check give them a fuckton humidity. its a useful enviromental buffer as you know. It will help with that claw [low par - high ec]


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

It was the only way. the wheel guards on the trailer are terrible for moving so I may have to build a false floor.


----------



## platt (Nov 22, 2016)

hell here i've just fucked up like 60 clones and after the decimation i m gonna need something like this 
 

iḿ considering this kind of makeblock toys ^


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been just chilln waiting for @ttystikk vertical cob special to be unveiled.


----------



## platt (Nov 22, 2016)

keep things tidy dude^


----------



## platt (Nov 26, 2016)

bump

how is going?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Learned a lesson.. I had a leaky valve so I thought I solved the issue by raising the hose up a little. this caused an air bubble that locked up the system while away. so I put on a new valve. this cost me at least a plant. so we'll see how they rebound gave them a full strength dose of compost tea.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Everything recovered with the compost treatment back on track no losses..


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

hey pinned I was wondering what you're up to looks like the black rose is alive &well


----------



## platt (Nov 30, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I've been just chilln waiting for @ttystikk vertical cob special to be unveiled.


you was right bro. Say bye bye to the vertical forum^


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 1, 2016)

I think the 315s are really solid for the conversion kits. I'm gonna get another dual 315 ballast soon..


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2017)

nice looking buds. frosty!

so just curious, i saw in the 2 pics that it didn't appear that you rotated your sips. did you keep the same side of the plant always facing the 600? 

i wish i had the space to do a proper vert grow. when i first started, my hero was heath robinson and his vert grows. stuff of legend!


----------



## Frajola (Jan 19, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3879958


Nice, sweet and sugar coated like hell, lol. well done.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> nice looking buds. frosty!
> 
> so just curious, i saw in the 2 pics that it didn't appear that you rotated your sips. did you keep the same side of the plant always facing the 600?
> 
> i wish i had the space to do a proper vert grow. when i first started, my hero was heath robinson and his vert grows. stuff of legend!


That tight of space was terrible for maintaining no rotation. 
I froze the rez up twice and plugged the 1/2 line once. As many fuck ups as I did on this run i was shocked that I was able to pull it off at all. Long story yes however I learned that you can't put plant amp in on a gravity fed system with 1/4 inch line. Redid the room and just filling her back up. That tupur was awsome. 80 man hours to trim 8 plants. So you know about a pound.... lol.. I'll get some photos of the remodeling up after I drop in another 2 girls.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Frajola said:


> Nice, sweet and sugar coated like hell, lol. well done.


Sugaree is the ATP supplement derived from blueberry esters smells like blueberry cotton candy and smoke smooth and earthy. GET SOME STUFF DONE KINDA HERB.


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice buds. Do you know which generation your Black Rose is? I have some f7 and f14 seeds I've been excited to grow out.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)

F8....


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 24, 2017)

Still trying to post pictures of dank nuggets? #anyone!


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 25, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Still trying to post pictures of dank nuggets? #anyone!


Same for us all pinner. I'm sure they will fix the problem eventually. Just upload to an image site and link them instead. We would all love to see the frosty beasts.


----------



## sallygram (Feb 25, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Still trying to post pictures of dank nuggets? #anyone!


I guess you are just going to need to mail me the buds so I can check them out


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sweet my friend!


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## darkzero (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn looks good


----------



## sallygram (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow! I wouldn't mind some of that pollen to try some new strain ideas I have


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Damn looks good


Huge turn around in flavor and aroma... Tits for sure....


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Huge turn around in flavor and aroma... Tits for sure....


Strarting seed run aftrr this chop.. just gonna do couple branches so should be good for tinkering down the road....


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice looking plants man.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 12, 2017)

Love the colours
Awesome job sir


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Love the colours
> Awesome job sir


Indeed just gotta keep practicing....


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ready fir the scope.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 21, 2017)

Done 3 days early


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 21, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3910301


Looks awesome !!!


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 21, 2017)

New autopot xl for mothers.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 27, 2017)

Side branch....


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 27, 2017)

Trellis doubles as a drying rack... 3 x the scissor hash..


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pinner how did you veg? Vert or horizontal?


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> Pinner how did you veg? Vert or horizontal?


I'm still using t5's horizontally at the moment alternating power veg hortilux bulbs every other socket. I will be getting a 315 to drop in vertically here soon.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Got the new autopot xls in full efect. Firing up the brewer in the morning for some fresh tea for the ladies. My first rip on the jack herer and man is she smooth.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Nosias (Apr 28, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> New autopot xl for mothers.View attachment 3910696 View attachment 3910699


Looking good. I see you use an air stone instead of the "airdome" . Have you compared the two, or have you always used just an air stone? Seems to me to be a added labor step to have to clean "up" the dome after a grow. I will use the autopilots on my first grow. So any info you have would be nice. I see you get good results


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Nosias said:


> Looking good. I see you use an air stone instead of the "airdome" . Have you compared the two, or have you always used just an air stone? Seems to me to be a added labor step to have to clean "up" the dome after a grow. I will use the autopilots on my first grow. So any info you have would be nice. I see you get good results


I have not as i recall the air domes are 20 bucks. Im not sure im seeing the gains of it to date so maybe they are worth it.. Im running ces for nutrients and am only able to run bulletproof si micro bloom and ujb and cannazyme through the lines reliably. I learned you can't come over the top or youll over water. So ive taken to adding mag amp plant amp and sweet to the valve area instead. I do however come over the top with a liter of compost tea weakly. Autopots are the best for allowing me time freedom.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2017)

hey pinner haven't been here in awhile you're doing beautiful stuff I'm now strain surfing until I find a keeper right now I have purple city genetics doubledream & dark heart nursery sour'd somewhere I hope to find that balance of yield and quality


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 28, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3903931 View attachment 3903932 View attachment 3903933 View attachment 3903934


hi Pin,
Were did u get those orange clamps from & what are the called?
cheers


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey pinner haven't been here in awhile you're doing beautiful stuff I'm now strain surfing until I find a keeper right now I have purple city genetics doubledream & dark heart nursery sour'd somewhere I hope to find that balance of yield and quality


Jack herer seems to fill the bill smooth and dense a real spicey smoke. Black rose is pretty and a real pick me up get shit done kind. The buds are airy and you have to growm big lol so i guess boutique is my description.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> hi Pin,
> Were did u get those orange clamps from & what are the called?
> cheers


They are called c-bites and they are very versatile. Hit the youtube to see some of the stuff they are capable of... my local shop here but sure they are online too!


----------



## pinner420 (May 9, 2017)

Going in tonight....


----------



## Nosias (May 10, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Going in tonight....View attachment 3939489


Just waiting


----------



## pinner420 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (May 16, 2017)

One last snow storm tonight... almost put my tomatoes out this weekend!


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2017)

This lighting config should let me know when she's 4ft....


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jul 19, 2017)

Reloaded...
Installed commercial grade humidifier and bought a titan controller.
Need a 15 ft extension cord to abbandon the old fan controller. Lately been hitting them with 70% rh up to week 4 with better flower formation. This room however has the extraction fans rollin as the volume of the room is tight for 1200 watts. Questioning my 500 dollar upgrade that paid nice dividends with less extraction in my primary room. My mind cant stop thinking about proper humidifier placement. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Reloaded...
> Installed commercial grade humidifier and bought a titan controller.
> Need a 15 ft extension cord to abbandon the old fan controller. Lately been hitting them with 70% rh up to week 4 with better flower formation. This room however has the extraction fans rollin as the volume of the room is tight for 1200 watts. Questioning my 500 dollar upgrade that paid nice dividends with less extraction in my primary room. My mind cant stop thinking about proper humidifier placement. Any thoughts welcome.


Hmmmm, I see I'm late to the party! I've always felt that if the plants themselves weren't providing enough humidity on their own then I was doing something wrong.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 16, 2017)

A litte girl from my costco car port.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Dont recall a freeze this early in the year. Have 2 days of cold coming.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 3, 2017)

For the shed she has to be 2ft shorter.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally getting to get a seed run going. Mostly br x br. Gonna do one branch jack herer x br.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hill billy octopot..


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2017)

You'd be better off with smart pots for simple air pruning. These plastic dimple pots are for structuring a root ball on a tree or some plant you want to plant out in the soil later.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2017)

This is a veg prototype 5 gallon.. ill see if i like it. I figured id like the rigidity after watching the gymnastics of the cloth sluffing durring planting; however, im sure there must be a measurable advantage to the smart pots.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 1, 2018)

Any lesson we learn usually can be felt by either time or quality. Rescued this girl from lockout. She took a split 3 weeks to come back into health. Figured fuck it put her into the airport and overnight she told me her love for her new home. Retrofitted net pot to airport and we're off. Give her another week of rehab then off to the beauty room. 
Painted pollen on BR.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 5, 2018)

Fresh coat of paint setting up on the floor and the air-pot. High pressure pump arrived. Getting help to move a biggn in for the 8 week haul.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 6, 2018)

Couldn't sleep thought I'd measure the ec of my new bag of bcuzz that proudly advertises .3 ec out of the bag which I would find acceptable after the sales pitch I got from the hydro dude. Like all of us I googled this stuff and the only negative thing I found was from 2013 stating the ec came out at 2.0 ec. So here we are 5 years later  boom my bag just registered at 2.0... Always learning...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Day one.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Jan 8, 2018)

Airpots for the tree enthusiasts lol..


----------



## gr865 (Jan 8, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Airpots for the tree enthusiasts lol..View attachment 4070046


Spent my professional career as a golf superintendent both construction/growing and maintenance. In my 40 plus years I purchased many a tree wrapped in heavy burlap, 500 gallon, also bought one time only a boxed 1000 gallon tree, was the centerpiece of a greens complex, just beautiful. Took two very large craines to get it in place and an excavator to dig the hole.

That was over 25 yrs ago, and I was at the course a few years ago for a 30 yr anniversary and the tree is absolutely beautiful. Made me one proud ol' dude.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 9, 2018)

Have to report first design flaw. 27 Gallons might be to big. One coaster centered wasn't the ticket. Solution warned to one side and tilted plant into bulb.. ouch.... need two coasters or smaller tub. To rectify I just took the 250 lbs and slid it to the floor, bummer now my drain valve is worthless.. shop vac o
To the rescue and another roller and gonna test a smaller tote. One thing I've Learned is freshness of solution plays a bigger part with these ces nutes...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Next into the breeding tent. Just gonna do a jack on jack with her reg seed run..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Hill billy octopot.. View attachment 4054800 View attachment 4054801 View attachment 4054802


Nice ... I got hillbillies out here too .

Here Is mine ....

I modded a bpa free container with O Ring seal and did the water float from fish bobbers. 
Lol........
Waiting for an early vegged Peyote Cookies to get some root growth in before I am transplanting in this OCTOPOT CLONE.
Net is an irrigation screen ... Which fitted easily into ridged bottom of pot.
3 gallon size - 8 liter Rez.


----------



## Choi Minzi (Jan 11, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3824487


Tip for mixing ces si first mix for 5 minutes then micro mix for 5 minutes then add the rest with no wait.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2018)

After all the abuse she settled in nicely...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2018)

Version 2.0 10 gallon res. I took dikes and cut the lip off 6 Inch net pot and the grooves fit perfectly into the inner pot of the 7.5 Gallon version Of the air-pot. Need to test if lid will hold.... oh and the plant rotates smooth as silk in this rig I discovered when it was "how do you do time.." roughed her up a little tonight did some overdue bending...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2018)

Choi Minzi said:


> Tip for mixing ces si first mix for 5 minutes then micro mix for 5 minutes then add the rest with no wait.


Welcome Choi.. Good to have a fellow CES alchemists in the room. Ordered some g-rex for some extra beni love.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2018)

Beans forming on BR. Another lady on the station...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2018)

She's happy...


----------



## gr865 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lovely Pin, she is going to be a full one!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Feb 4, 2018)

No picture?


pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4084444


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4084444


Looking good there my friend, how many more days?


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 5, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Looking good there my friend, how many more days?


34ish days.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 12, 2018)

Packing on... need more support..


----------



## gr865 (Feb 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4088764 Packing on... need more support..


Timber, LOL  looking cool Pin!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 12, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 12, 2018)

On deck...


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 12, 2018)

Pig Whistle and Hichock Haze pheno hunt...


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 27, 2018)

Veg Model... Hickock Haze
System.... Hillbilly Air pot


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 10, 2018)

Some awesome stuff guys keep at it


----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2018)

7 footers survived transport. Day 1.


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> 7 footers survived transport. Day 1. View attachment 4133212


Sonny Bono
Skiing in the trees!!


----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2018)

Converted six gallon nute bottle into my cutting edge jet fuel premix for plants. Gonna run veg formula for three weeks..


----------



## pinner420 (May 25, 2018)

Drinking 2.5 gallons each daily.


----------



## gr865 (May 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Drinking 2.5 gallons each daily.


Damn looks like they could be drinking 3.5 G/day, nice big ladies. Are those 5 gallon containers? Sorry I know little of the Autopot System. I am very interested in them though. Need to do some research. 
I replenish the 15 gallon in my two rez's, for the Monster Cropper I have going, every three days with 9 to 12 gallon, depending on the amt of solution I have left in both rez's when I have the time to work on them. Figure she is drinking somewhere between 2.5 to 3 gallons including the 20% plus DTW runoff. Have had to manage the irrigation more due to the 21 day trim, removing fans and larf over a two day period, which reduces the intake of solution for a day or so. But that was Monday and she is back to drinking that amount and more.

After I read up on them I will be able to at least not make a fool of myself when I ask a question,  

GR


----------



## pinner420 (May 25, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Damn looks like they could be drinking 3.5 G/day, nice big ladies. Are those 5 gallon containers? Sorry I know little of the Autopot System. I am very interested in them though. Need to do some research.
> I replenish the 15 gallon in my two rez's, for the Monster Cropper I have going, every three days with 9 to 12 gallon, depending on the amt of solution I have left in both rez's when I have the time to work on them. Figure she is drinking somewhere between 2.5 to 3 gallons including the 20% plus DTW runoff. Have had to manage the irrigation more due to the 21 day trim, removing fans and larf over a two day period, which reduces the intake of solution for a day or so. But that was Monday and she is back to drinking that amount and more.
> 
> After I read up on them I will be able to at least not make a fool of myself when I ask a question,
> ...


Well I know after many a field trial your canna line performs perfectly in the 1/4 inch lines minus the boost.... 
Nothing but a clean based mineral salt will work well.. I've killed many a plant trying.... the new models have 3mm intakes as of now and hearing folks getting away with some organics. They also have a fabric pot model out now too.. I dont have to do any mid way flushing just set it and forget it... need to do some thinning for the big pack that's around the bend... I've read literally every thread and trial on these things so ask away I'll surely share all my fuckups with ya.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 1, 2018)

Pogwhistle 4 finally broke out of its flower stage for the reveg.... That took almost two months now she's back up and sailing in veg mode like the champ she is.. Tooling up the octos for autofill. After this round I believe @tatonka it will be ready for it's own how to thread!


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 5, 2018)

Getting a little top heavy need 4 more boat cleats for support shes wayning a bit on the dry cycle. Gonna put in another light on the back side. New and improved float valves arrived.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sweet black angel and peach puree. Switching lights vertically adding a 315 in the middle. Building the brain bucket when I get a minute... snapped a top in the move. Put them in 2 days ago.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey Pin, 
So your using vert and horizontal light? Interesting.
Looking forward to watching those trees.

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 23, 2018)

I was an outlet short for the last run in here so I picked up a couple wings... ditching the wings in this room and have some tomahawk that needs sexed out. Wiring is dialed in now.! These air pots are an eye opener... Loven it...


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well look at the time.... been up since yesterday 6am. Getting good help has been a challenge.. 3 jobs is getting to me but still putting in the time. Got the lights hung vertically. Phantom only sent 110 cord set had to dive into hydro grave yard to find 220v cord. Then come to find I need a hydrofarm converter for my mogul cord. Peach puree is drinking 10 liters a day and sba about 6. They will get healthy now that I've eliminated horizontal lighting hindrances. Digital timer shit the bed so not sure wtf light cycle their on. All should be resolved with yet another trip to the shop.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Well look at the time.... been up since yesterday 6am. Getting good help has been a challenge.. 3 jobs is getting to me but still putting in the time. Got the lights hung vertically. Phantom only sent 110 cord set had to dive into hydro grave yard to find 220v cord. Then come to find I need a hydrofarm converter for my mogul cord. Peach puree is drinking 10 liters a day and sba about 6. They will get healthy now that I've eliminated horizontal lighting hindrances. Digital timer shit the bed so not sure wtf light cycle their on. All should be resolved with yet another trip to the shop.


Crazy! Hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 27, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Well look at the time.... been up since yesterday 6am. Getting good help has been a challenge.. 3 jobs is getting to me but still putting in the time. Got the lights hung vertically. Phantom only sent 110 cord set had to dive into hydro grave yard to find 220v cord. Then come to find I need a hydrofarm converter for my mogul cord. Peach puree is drinking 10 liters a day and sba about 6. They will get healthy now that I've eliminated horizontal lighting hindrances. Digital timer shit the bed so not sure wtf light cycle their on. All should be resolved with yet another trip to the shop.


You must be talking a 315 ballast? Most of the other Phantoms had dual outlets for either hydrofarm or sunlight style lamp cords.
Sounds like your lined up for a stellar harvest on those lady's drinking those #'s


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ya I need to summon my organization skills.. I'm to quick to just plug stuff in and go on....


----------



## tatonka (Jun 27, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Ya I need to summon my organization skills.. I'm to quick to just plug stuff in and go on....


I need a life coach


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m really excited about these 2 HLG 135s. They’re essentially a slightly more powerful HLG 260 when combined. 260 @ 18” = 285w max, with mid 900s center reading, 500-750 ish outside that in a 3x3. So this will be more useful than that. 2 QB-288 V2s, 3000k, 300w max (150w each). These things are going to be beast.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4157655


Very neat room there Pin!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 29, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’m really excited about these 2 HLG 135s. They’re essentially a slightly more powerful HLG 260 when combined. 260 @ 18” = 285w max, with mid 900s center reading, 500-750 ish outside that in a 3x3. So this will be more useful than that. 2 QB-288 V2s, 3000k, 300w max (150w each). These things are going to be beast.


You lost bro??


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> You lost bro??


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I need a life coach


More zucchini lasagna bro..


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> More zucchini lasagna bro..


Whole wheat pasta for fiber.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 30, 2018)

I know what u mean by no sleep pinn. Gardening is a whole nother job on its own. I don’t trust nobody to even give me a hand! Maybe my immediate family, but then again I wouldn’t want to incriminate them! 
We are gods beast! Beat us, break us, and we keep coming back for the next rip! Good luck man. Every thing looken sweet!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 3, 2018)

I just had an old friend come to visit..
Braught me two cuts of permafrost.. He said it's as frosty as Godzilla. It's great to hear his new recipes and wrap about shop talk with a live soul...


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 3, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I just had an old friend come to visit..
> Braught me two cuts of permafrost.. He said it's as frosty as Godzilla. It's great to hear his new recipes and wrap about shop talk with a live soul...


What's the aroma supposed to be on that bad boy?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Well Godzilla was perfect deep and rich chronic you enjoy with a double americano jaylo style... The kind of buzz that radiates from the heart to the head with a laugh a minute very uplifting... I'll take it up another six sets and trigger it with a smoke report to follow...


----------



## tatonka (Jul 3, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Well Godzilla was perfect deep and rich chronic you enjoy with a double americano jaylo style... The kind of buzz that radiates from the heart to the head with a laugh a minute very uplifting... I'll take it up another six sets and trigger it with a smoke report to follow...


I love my coffee like J. Lo


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 3, 2018)

Are you experiencing any of the wonderful fermented fruit Peach aroma's yet?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 3, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Are you experiencing any of the wonderful fermented fruit Peach aroma's yet?


It's gonna be 6 weeks or so before I get the pleasure...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 3, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Very neat room there Pin!


I need one more 315...!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 4, 2018)

#3 airpot fits like a glove in autopot xl base.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I need one more 315...!


I can help you with that.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I can help you with that.


Nice if you still have a couple.. I'm interested. .


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 5, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3824487


Im doing 1000w and 3 plants


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Nice if you still have a couple.. I'm interested. .


PM me


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 5, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Im doing 1000w and 3 plants


Ya this thread surpassed the title a couple years ago... Welcome!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 8, 2018)

So the 18 dollar intermatic timer was shit. Ran 2x so I think they were getting 2 6hr cycles when I wasn't trying to set it to run correctly. Went through parts and found an old inline timer that just got done wiring in. Fingers crossed as its 10 years old and not sure if it works either...


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> So the 18 dollar intermatic timer was shit. Ran 2x so I think they were getting 2 6hr cycles when I wasn't trying to set it to run correctly. Went through parts and found an old inline timer that just got done wiring in. Fingers crossed as its 10 years old and not sure if it works either...


Sparky!!!!!
I need more light


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok this run is finally tracking... nice to see the lights on when scheduled. Now to get the pole and chain saw out cause all day sunlight is what I need...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (Jul 11, 2018)

Say pinn, Walmart has these eco timers that r 15amp. I think I paid 30$ a piece. Comes with app on phone. As long as u have WiFi distances to each eco plug, u can set timer, and turn on and off at your fingertips, from almost anywhere.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Say pinn, Walmart has these eco timers that r 15amp. I think I paid 30$ a piece. Comes with app on phone. As long as u have WiFi distances to each eco plug, u can set timer, and turn on and off at your fingertips, from almost anywhere.


Sweet but this is 220 for the ballasts. All is well now...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 12, 2018)

If any of you guys have been contemplating those method 7 grow room glasses.. worth every penny!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> If any of you guys have been contemplating those method 7 grow room glasses.. worth every penny!


They're only good for HPS.

Any decent polarized UVA/UVB blocking sunglasses will work fine, and they'll work under any light you'd want to be around.

Please shut off any UV lighting before working in the space. Macular degeneration is real, and so is meoanoma and basal cell skin cancer.

It's how you'll be able to tell an old grower...


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jul 12, 2018)

I had my dual ballast set up for 220v years ago. I ran into the same problems with timers, and wound up cutting the plug, and installing a 110v plug. Had to rewire the ballast as well. Tried looking for a old sunlight supply mvp cord, and no luck. 
I have been wanting glasses as well. I run lights at night to keep temps down, when I walk outside after tending the garden, I am blind! As far as the skin, I like my Pauly D tan!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> They're only good for HPS.
> 
> Any decent polarized UVA/UVB blocking sunglasses will work fine, and they'll work under any light you'd want to be around.
> 
> ...


They are the Cadillac of any specs I've worn into a room with no shadows and no place to hide.. Indeed one must guard their priceless eyes...


----------



## Ryante55 (Jul 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3824487


What do you think of those pots? Are you using Coco or soil?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ryante55 said:


> What do you think of those pots? Are you using Coco or soil?


Half are tupur...half are cyco coir. Getting growth rates reminiscent of rdwc. Haven't cracked rdwc record yet but sure enjoying taste and aroma.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jul 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Half are tupur...half are cyco coir. Getting growth rates reminiscent of rdwc. Haven't cracked rdwc record yet but sure enjoying taste and aroma.


Good to hear I was going to try floraflex but I think this is a better option


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 13, 2018)

Those look great and also pondered... the new bigger valves on the autopots are what you seek. Best rig is #3 airpot with xl base.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sba in front and peach puree in back.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Did a little defoliation...

Peach puree
 
Sweet black angel 
Hickock haze
 
Jack h


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 24, 2018)

General plumbing question. I cut in my ro machine prior to my hot water heater. I would think that that the pull from the fresh water wouldn't cause any issues however my 7 year old water heater is leaking. My question is does my booster pump put pressure on the line in 2 directions which I dont think it does. Or do i need to cut it in after the water heater. Doesn't seem logical but just wondering if any of you guys have had this issue. Or do you think my water heater is fucked?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 24, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> General plumbing question. I cut in my ro machine prior to my hot water heater. I would think that that the pull from the fresh water wouldn't cause any issues however my 7 year old water heater is leaking. My question is does my booster pump put pressure on the line in 2 directions which I dont think it does. Or do i need to cut it in after the water heater. Doesn't seem logical but just wondering if any of you guys have had this issue. Or do you think my water heater is fucked?


They don't make shit like they used to brother. Warranty on the water heater is probably 10 years top?
Not positive on the RO booster but would assume it has a back flow preventer
I would think a simple water pressure check any where in your plumbing with the booster running and not running would give the accurate answer


----------



## RIBrian (Jul 24, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> General plumbing question. I cut in my ro machine prior to my hot water heater. I would think that that the pull from the fresh water wouldn't cause any issues however my 7 year old water heater is leaking. My question is does my booster pump put pressure on the line in 2 directions which I dont think it does. Or do i need to cut it in after the water heater. Doesn't seem logical but just wondering if any of you guys have had this issue. Or do you think my water heater is fucked?


Your water heater is done


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 26, 2018)

New water heater installed...


----------



## tatonka (Jul 26, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> New water heater installed...


Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Sorry I couldn't help.


I know.... Glad your killing it bro... let's hang sometime...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 29, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Did a little defoliation...
> 
> Peach puree
> View attachment 4170025
> ...


Nice big plants I grow mine large to.

Water heater. Mine was old and used to exhaust up my chimney.
I don't like the price of repair guys to fix water heaters if they have a issue.
So I rent mine.
Mine now has a power head and isn't exhausting out my chimney no more. Has its own exhaust port.
So with nothing going up my chimney no more I use it to exhaust 1 of my flower rooms.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Nice big plants I grow mine large to.
> 
> Water heater. Mine was old and used to exhaust up my chimney.
> I don't like the price of repair guys to fix water heaters if they have a issue.
> ...


Ya 420 bucks and 100 labor not counting my time... Gotta vent where you can....


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thought I'd fire up the propane heater. Well giggles the tanks from last year.. the sun had it's way with the hoses and propane started spewing out. Moments after putting out my spliff...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Sep 12, 2018)

Grab shot of the greenhouse tomorrow.... Been putting in the work... converted bloom to veg. Adding 7x7 tent. Gonna hit the 4fter from 4 sides 3 x600s and 1 750. Fresh bulbs should be in by Tuesday next week. 3 315s in veg and moved my vertical seed starter for my veggies. Testing environment controls and pushing forward with some jaw dropping genes...


----------



## tatonka (Sep 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Grab shot of the greenhouse tomorrow.... Been putting in the work... converted bloom to veg. Adding 7x7 tent. Gonna hit the 4fter from 4 sides 3 x600s and 1 750. Fresh bulbs should be in by Tuesday next week. 3 315s in veg and moved my vertical seed starter for my veggies. Testing environment controls and pushing forward with some jaw dropping genes...


This should be rad


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 13, 2018)

U channel and wiggle wire arrived. Putting second layer of film on tonight... Happy and healthy so far...!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 17, 2018)

At the hydro store yesterday dude goes have you tried mammoth p yet. I said for 800 dollars a gallon I haven't seen a grow that justifies it.. Really liking the lush green the 315s are bringing out in veg. Green house drank 35 gallons in 7 days between 6 trees.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> At the hydro store yesterday dude goes have you tried mammoth p yet. I said for 800 dollars a gallon I haven't seen a grow that justifies it.. Really liking the lush green the 315s are bringing out in veg. Green house drank 35 gallons in 7 days between 6 trees.


I got a couple of sample bottles and gave them a try, would almost have to do a side by side because I did not see that much difference.
I too really like my 315's.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 17, 2018)

Ya I was given a sample bottle a year ago and it didn't impress me either.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 17, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I got a couple of sample bottles and gave them a try, would almost have to do a side by side because I did not see that much difference.
> I too really like my 315's.





pinner420 said:


> Ya I was given a sample bottle a year ago and it didn't impress me either.


That's cause you both are already using proper hydro nutes with available phosphorus - I swear these "Organic" companies are getting to be as bad or worse than Advanced Nutrients ever was with all the hype


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Thought I'd fire up the propane heater. Well giggles the tanks from last year.. the sun had it's way with the hoses and propane started spewing out. Moments after putting out my spliff... View attachment 4188477


well that sounds like a close one! hahaha glad to still have ya around man


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 18, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> U channel and wiggle wire arrived. Putting second layer of film on tonight... Happy and healthy so far...!


Pinner: What size plastic did it take to cover your frame? I just put up the same Costco car port skeleton over a couple GP orange blossom today, I'll have to bend one over to keep it off the film but it should work great, it's been hitting the upper 30s at night & they still have 3-4 weeks, just need to buy the film...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Pinner: What size plastic did it take to cover your frame? I just put up the same Costco car port skeleton over a couple GP orange blossom today, I'll have to bend one over to keep it off the film but it should work great, it's been hitting the upper 30s at night & they still have 3-4 weeks, just need to buy the film...


I used 30 x 42 6mil anticondensate I just asked for the widest one they had. I got extra and used polycarbonate for my end walls.. second layer is really working just like the math said it would... I have a 3ft compost pile on the northern 20ft span and I draped the second layer over the top of so that heat is trapped!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 19, 2018)

Yesterday was a brute.. Foot valve on main pump whent Tits up pump dude used a crane and a blowtorch to get well head off. 4 hours.. so he informed me I also have a natural gas leak. I called and there are 2 as the meter check failed after 1st. leak. My veg room must have been hiding it from me. So I didn't level a city block yet ... main gas is off till fixed. .


----------



## gr865 (Sep 19, 2018)

As Roseanne Roseanasanadanna would say "It's always something". Glad you left the city block standing.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 20, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Yesterday was a brute.. Foot valve on main pump whent Tits up pump dude used a crane and a blowtorch to get well head off. 4 hours.. so he informed me I also have a natural gas leak. I called and there are 2 as the meter check failed after 1st. leak. My veg room must have been hiding it from me. So I didn't level a city block yet ... main gas is off till fixed. .


I think you are aiming for a different kind of "blowing it up"


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 20, 2018)

Not only is my wife happy but the plants are stoked to be out of the natural gas laden room. Must have been the phytoremediation that kept me from noticing. When you are ready to have your mind blown. Swing over and peak at Hickock Haze and Pig whistle they are back online and thriving nicely... tomahawk is all it was cracked up to be too.


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 20, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> At the hydro store yesterday dude goes have you tried mammoth p yet.  I said for 800 dollars a gallon I haven't seen a grow that justifies it.. Really liking the lush green the 315s are bringing out in veg. Green house drank 35 gallons in 7 days between 6 trees.


After reading stellar reports I was excited when the hydro store gave me some samples to be honest I could not see any difference between the ones that got it and those that didn’t sure glad I didn’t spend mad $$ on it..


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally in position..


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 23, 2018)

Gh


----------



## tatonka (Sep 23, 2018)

How to comply with plant counts


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 24, 2018)

So update on gas leak was I had 4 total leaks from meter to furnace.. I wondered why it was all going to shit.. I only lost one strain from the ordeal. All is bouncing back nicely..


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

New room is holding steady. She drank 2 gallons her first night and the humidifier ran through 10. Lots of room to work on her and I'd put her back at 95% healthy after being rehabbed in the new veg room. Put a speed controller on the 6inch exhaust and cut it back to half speed and the autopilot controller seems to have all the variables pegged at the set points. Now to join the ranks and implement drain to waist feed style. Thank the lord for all the help I received getting this implemented we put in 16 hours on this crazy adventure! 
If you get the notion to try Recharge cut your nutes back 2 days before and 2 days after because that stuff works as advertised.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> New room is holding steady. She drank 2 gallons her first night and the humidifier ran through 10. Lots of room to work on her and I'd put her back at 95% healthy after being rehabbed in the new veg room. Put a speed controller on the 6inch exhaust and cut it back to half speed and the autopilot controller seems to have all the variables pegged at the set points. Now to join the ranks and implement drain to waist feed style. Thank the lord for all the help I received getting this implemented we put in 16 hours on this crazy adventure!
> If you get the notion to try Recharge cut your nutes back 2 days before and 2 days after because that stuff works as advertised.


What happened to the autopot setup and what nutes you draining to waste?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

Green house is still on autpots and all is well. I had two cutting same day and the octopots killed the autpots 10 to 1 in kratky mode. Then I found this dude recirculating my exact setup and that got me thinking. So I'll do dtw and set the drain at 2 inches so I can have some water roots air roots and 5 gallons of coir roots on top of a 12 gallon tote. Full line cutting edge. I haven't stopped fucking with the recipe and have a discovery that should prove itself in 14 days time. I couldn't help but trying to get all the goodness in the .25inch lines. I tacked on 9 MLS of cannazym and have all but plant amp in the res. That stuff is majic and if it works my mind can rest. With 3 jobs it has to be reliable as fast as these girls eat at this size I can and will figure it out..


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Green house is still on autpots and all is well. I had two cutting same day and the octopots killed the autpots 10 to 1 in kratky mode. Then I found this dude recirculating my exact setup and that got me thinking. So I'll do dtw and set the drain at 2 inches so I can have some water roots air roots and 5 gallons of coir roots on top of a 12 gallon tote. Full line cutting edge. I haven't stopped fucking with the recipe and have a discovery that should prove itself in 14 days time. I couldn't help but trying to get all the goodness in the .25inch lines. I tacked on 9 MLS of cannazym and have all but plant amp in the res. That stuff is majic and if it works my mind can rest. With 3 jobs it has to be reliable as fast as these girls eat at this size I can and will figure it out..


Isn't that basically going back to a Bato Bucket design?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Isn't that basically going back to a Bato Bucket design?


Yep... always had a thing for bat buckets...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

@OneHitDone what rate and frequency you hitting yours?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Sep 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


>


 Your new grow room?


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> @OneHitDone what rate and frequency you hitting yours?


Right now i'm at 2 times per day for 2 minutes each.
Have not measured the actual flow delivered - 2 standard 1/4" hoses
I am not draining to wast though


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Right now i'm at 2 times per day for 2 minutes each.
> Have not measured the actual flow delivered - 2 standard 1/4" hoses
> I am not draining to wast though


Recirculating currently as I master mind the mitigation of runoff gravity and a sump. But I guess your waist high design did that already!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Your new grow room?


Besides the 150k price it's all I ever dreamed of..


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Recirculating currently as I master mind the mitigation of runoff gravity and a sump. But I guess your waist high design did that already!


Yes, and running an 8 gallon res allows me to just add as the level drops and only dump about 3 gallons at the end of the week.
Couldn't be happier with the way she's running


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 28, 2018)

Need to wire in a new circuit.. 7 days and no signs of trouble with autopots... not sure but I think I've been conditioned to check the valves daily now anyway. Had to drop the 750 until wiring is handled. Not enough heat being generated in new veg room so air exchange is lacking. FIRED up the co2 generator to 1100ppm to compensate.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 29, 2018)

The weeks flying by.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 2, 2018)

But they will tell you all about light and efficiency IN 3 quips!


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 2, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4209019
> But they will tell you all about light and efficiency IN 3 quips!


What variety you got there brother?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> What variety you got there brother?


12 year old photo... v3... white widow x nl13... couple newbs checked me in another thread said it was to much light... and was feeling passive aggressive lol... only took me 7 days to manifest...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2018)

This is why I go barefoot whenever possible, grounding is good for the body also!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 5, 2018)

gr865 said:


> This is why I go barefoot whenever possible, grounding is good for the body also!


Ya I do it to balance my body's ph. I'm gonna work at getting the plants grounded soon. That's gonna be my new canned calmag reply from here on out.. "WHAT'S wrong with my plants..... Ground them bitches.....* and throw in some calmag"...


----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Ya I do it to balance my body's ph. I'm gonna work at getting the plants grounded soon. That's gonna be my new canned calmag reply from here on out.. "WHAT'S wrong with my plants..... Ground them bitches.....* and throw in some calmag"...




Do you drink pH'ed H2O, I pH my RO drinking water to 7 and add a touch of Lemon essence.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm on the road all the time so I get this water called core that is PhD to 9. Mother earth wheat grass with ginger and lemon after I've od'd in coffee and steak. Seems to do the trick. Also been looking into water ionizer but they want a grip for those.. Been working at keeping broccoli and carrots on the truck. 
Ok it's been 2 weeks and not a plug on the gh. However my new concoction needs ph monitoring so I'm going to alter my nutrient stratification protocol to 3 times daily instead of 1 on 4 off as I have an air injector adapter on the pump and the soup is just organic enough to be effected.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2018)

Try to keep you body pH between 6.5 and 7, to high is not good.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 5, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Try to keep you body pH between 6.5 and 7, to high is not good.


Coffee is 4.5 so its hitting the sweet spot if I do both.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 5, 2018)

I pee in a cup every few weeks to check my pH, that little meter comes in handy. LOL


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 5, 2018)

Remember 10:1 dilution rate for house plants...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2018)

Snow is coming.. Better get my wiring in order.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Blackrose!


From HC?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2018)

Heath Robinson.. Way back in the day...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2018)

50 amp circuit is operational. Standard 2 trips to the store and 2 man hours. Greenhouse is clear headed towards milky on 4 of 6. Now insulation for the garage.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 12, 2018)

Winter is coming to South Texas also, better get my extra sheet on the bed, LOL.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Winter is coming to South Texas also, better get my extra sheet on the bed, LOL.


I have kin down Lubbock. It's a bone chilling cold down there. #itsnottheheatitsthehumidity!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I have kin down Lubbock. It's a bone chilling cold down there. #itsnottheheatitsthehumidity!


I hate the climate in Texas.

It's much better in Colorado.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenhouse Tomahawk 
Rounding the bend


----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I have kin down Lubbock. It's a bone chilling cold down there. #itsnottheheatitsthehumidity!


Yea it is, I was stationed in Lubbock for 3 yrs, the only thing to stop the wind up there is barbed wire fences.
Now I live 650 miles from Lubbock due south. Our winters average in the low to mid 40's and that is only for a few weeks a year.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4216589


Good morning Permafrost


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Good morning Permafrost


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

Got to get some Turkey bags on sale


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 18, 2018)

Trump rally today in the zoo.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Trump rally today in the zoo.


You going?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a 1/4 acre till breaking ground to tend to so I'll have to read about it in the snowflake headlines of Facebook. I know it will be hard to get close enough to see or hear anything. If you go get me a tshirt....


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I have a 1/4 acre till breaking ground to tend to so I'll have to read about it in the snowflake headlines of Facebook. I know it will be hard to get close enough to see or hear anything. If you go get me a tshirt....


They are gonna need a camera guy.
Don't think I'm doing it though


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 20, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4218974


Where's the guys claiming wasted light?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 21, 2018)

Then there's this cunt. PIG WHISTLE. She never says die. I thought over the years I'd learned every way to fuck up a plant but this year I learned at least 3 more ways. PW has come back meaner and stronger with every tribulation. Now that is a testament @greenpointseeds. On deck getting flipped tomorrow.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 21, 2018)

Pig Whistle #4's maiden voyage this spring


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4221826


Blowing up!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Knocked c02 back 200ppms the growth rate is to fast for available space. The aromas this round are finally in the perfect realm of dank. Tomahawk not only finished fast but caked with trichs. Dense and easy to trim.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Feeling the momentum...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ordered floraflex system today... I love hand watering and all!! I'm thinking one of the maxims that carries over from rdwc is that the waterfall effect is key. Cutting edge rep is gonna be in town next week.. That guy owes me lunch!


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 29, 2018)

What all lighting are you running in veg?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 29, 2018)

3 x315 3100k and 2 strip t5s one power veg and 1 5000k.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Should be using the 4100ks but there's a couple years life on these full spectrum bulbs and they seem to be working...


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Its Thursday update time..


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 3, 2018)

Meeting with cutting edge solutions was good. They are rolling out a new calmag using dpta as a chelation agent that is more friendly than edta typically used by others. They are also rolling out a new pesticide..


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 6, 2018)

This site needs to come up with an anti troll policy. Certain topics of interest to me get all fucked up in a matter of hours with folks firing the blame guns at full speed. Just try to read a breading thread on this site and your IQ gets knocked down by the word... there's got to be a way to get these sniveling snowflakes off this site.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thursday


----------



## gr865 (Nov 8, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Thursday


She is so lovely, good job my friend!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 9, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Thursday


Nice plant...lots of buds.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ahh...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 13, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Ahh...


Very nice indeed.
Good job.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 13, 2018)

I've been at this for a minute and I will say this is the heaviest plant I've done inside. I wish I had a fish scale for the wet weight all I know is this one is gonna rock the scales.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 13, 2018)

Figure 20% of wet weight and you can't go wrong, of course there is a drying method consideration.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Peach Puree
Tomahawk
 
Center stage 600 was down for 3 days. Shop hooked up another without question.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## rob333 (Dec 2, 2018)

pinner420 said:


>


wtf was that shit ?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 3, 2018)

rob333 said:


> wtf was that shit ?


Welcome to my thread rob333.

Jmfortier is putting on a seminar. Author of the market gardener.. read his book lots of wisdom from this humble guru.

https://nam04.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https://events.genndi.com/r/0/0/live/169105139238468475/71f24d0566/0/95904523&data=02|01||46d3257c3b3d42f8600d08d6592c8d3a|84df9e7fe9f640afb435aaaaaaaaaaaa|1|0|636794445206874693&sdata=TaulSt9wWoYrwuwosc9+oowVW+5d8sDQMnnkQ6oveZw=&reserved=0


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 4, 2018)

G13 Tangie..


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

A good read... 


http://www.cannagardening.com/interactions_between_nutrients


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> G13 Tangie.. View attachment 4243451


Smoking some G13 Haze from my Spring 17' grow, hope yours is as tasty as this one is, good buzz, mild smoke, no throat burn or cough and so very flavorful.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

I flipped her 3 days ago... 6 degrees this morning... next move is to insulate the garage...


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> I flipped her 3 days ago... 6 degrees this morning... next move is to insulate the garage...


Can you section the garage so you can keep the cost down and possibly heat the area?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Can you section the garage so you can keep the cost down and possibly heat the area?


Need to get serious about it... engine in the truck just about to go... so been doing a lot of car shopping.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

*Tomahawk – Genetic Makeup*
Chem - 60%
Chocolate Diesel - 25%
Sour Dubb- 12%
Affy – 03%


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Need to get serious about it... engine in the truck just about to go... so been doing a lot of car shopping.


Going to go pic up a vehicle I am buying today at 3. Got to go get some cash from the bank.
2008 Jeep Commander, ordered custom with everything included, top of the line package. Got it for below Kelly Blue book.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Going to go pic up a vehicle I am buying today at 3. Got to go get some cash from the bank.
> 2008 Jeep Commander, ordered custom with everything included, top of the line package. Got it for below Kelly Blue book.
> View attachment 4245202


Incognito gangster edition!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

Officially pumping heat from tent to veg room. Hung another 600. Replaced fried power bar to the 315s. Lucky it happened in my presence. Girls are healthy and happy in the shed. Finally gathered all the parts for my florflex system... 
Lots of Plumbing in my near future! Gonna rearrange the veg room.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 11, 2018)

Guess my name got dropped to phillip Morris in that 1.8 billion dollar expansion in Canada. What should I ask for?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 12, 2018)

I smell like her.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 14, 2018)

Took her out for some cuttings and a clean up. G13 x tangpow


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Dec 20, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4252519



Ahhh, my favorite part of the grow,


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 20, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Ahhh, my favorite part of the grow,


Gonna be a long night ; )


----------



## gr865 (Dec 20, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Gonna be a long night ; )


Or not! May just put you sleep.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Veg room is growing to fast! #lookatthatstem


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 22, 2018)

FloraFlex seriously needs to increase the diameter of stem hole on their products!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 23, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> FloraFlex seriously needs to increase the diameter of stem hole on their products!


Ya think maybe they were designed for autoflowers! After some meditation on it I'm getting the spikes!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 23, 2018)

Audi for Christmas....


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 31, 2018)

thats too much!


----------



## bulla (Dec 31, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Blackrose!


is that the same as sweet black rose ?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2018)

Shiva skunk 1 x black russian


----------



## gr865 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey Pin, what is your status, got an update for us.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2019)

To buku... let it get to big...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Man I got to get better about sexing..


----------



## gr865 (Jan 14, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Man I got to get better about sexing..


That is not a male plant is it?
Yes that is a bit high in the tent,


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 14, 2019)

gr865 said:


> That is not a male plant is it?
> Yes that is a bit high in the tent,


It was darn it. Gotta get better at sexing. Feading last night I noticed. Popped a black rose in her place..


----------



## gr865 (Jan 14, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> It was darn it. Gotta get better at sexing. Feading last night I noticed. Popped a black rose in her place..



     

Shit happens and then you die!
My Aunt told me that when I got my first divorce at age 20, LOL
She also said and I quote *"There are many, many fish in the sea. And they are all looking for the same bait!"*
I went from crying my eyes out to "*Laughing My Ass Off", *giving her a big kiss and getting on with my life.

How many weeks were you with that plant?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a friend with a seed fetish that brought it over some time ago I really only notice things like tomahawk taking 47 days in flower as most every thing is like super steady on a 60 day rotation. Feel like I'm in a time warp... 
My next upgrade is gonna be a walk in humador so I can get my curing game on point. My stuff is drying way to fast even leaving it on the plant.
Ordered 2.5 gallons of the amplified today. Gonna save the omri stuff for foliar only.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 14, 2019)

Pin, you in a legal state?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Were allowed 4 in flower and 12 in veg.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 18, 2019)

30 day update g13 x tangpow! Frosty and fat from bottom to the top.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> 30 day update g13 x tangpow! Frosty and fat from bottom to the top.


Looks like that main stem is about to larger that the water ring.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 22, 2019)

Always learning... first time I've up canned and went directly into flower.. I shocked the shit out of the ladies.. I think I watered them in well but the intensity was a little to much. Lesson I believe was upcan and let them settle in to there new home for a couple days. Lost 40% of one plant and Maybe 3 percent of anothers fan leaves.. good thing my veg room is bumpn..


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Peach puree recovered nicely. 1st week in the books.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Looks like that main stem is about to larger that the water ring.


Man, just read this and I must of been stoned, drunk or both.
The sentence should read,

Looks like that main stem is about to large for that water ring.

I am really not that dumb, I have a degree in Agronomy and wrote technical reports, newsletters and correspondence my whole career. LOL  You can probably tell that from some of my rambling post.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm attributing the fat stems to calcium chloride in the plant amp. Stuff is magic. Gonna get some spikes as the floraflex drip rings aren't extreme enough for trees...


gr865 said:


> Man, just read this and I must of been stoned, drunk or both.
> The sentence should read,
> 
> Looks like that main stem is about to large for that water ring.
> ...


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2019)

Spikes?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2019)

They have these pass through sub surface irrigation spikes with 2 barbs so you can have a loop of sorts so you don't have as many required manifold heads to hit x amount of plants. Not sure how many a guy can put on a loop but don't need more than 5 at a time anyway. Their videos and literature for implementation is shit.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2019)

Man, not sure what that is, but give me a link, please.
I would never do subsurface irrigation with cannabis, so many fibrous roots to clog the system.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Man, not sure what that is, but give me a link, please.
> I would never do subsurface irrigation with cannabis, so many fibrous roots to clog the system.


I'll just skip the trial and error then and skip to plucking the grapes of wisdom.... thank you! Yours just works


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 27, 2019)

I got a special drying tent today. 36x36x72 with a 4inch fan. The walls breath.
This gal still bulking and laying down the trichs.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 10, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4277900 View attachment 4277901


What variety is the top pic?


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 10, 2019)

G13 x tangpow = gtang


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 26, 2019)

Warming up finally. Time to get a plan man! Hope all is well in your gardens!


----------



## gr865 (Mar 26, 2019)

Your gearing up and I am about to shut down, not going to fight it this summer. Will wait till late summer early fall to get started again.
Good luck this season Pin.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Testing cloning under 315. Day 6 rh 86 temp 70.2. Alive and well. Replaced failed wall fan and harvest master controller <9 years>...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 9, 2019)

What ya do is.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thursday foliar day. Just sounds good. Plant amp, nitrozyme, full power, and a pinch of yucca.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 31, 2019)

Got around to kicking these out of the veg room a little late. Moving trees in broad day light still freaks me out..


----------



## gr865 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pin, I am gearing up for my fall grow.
Got 13 seeds that I put in cups of treated water for 1.5 days and just put them in paper towels to finish germination.
5 - G13 Haze, 4 - BlueBerry and 4 - Original Skunk #1. Will select either 5 for a vertical grow or 8 if I choose to go horizontal.
My journal will be in DTW Hydro.

 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 31, 2019)

Solid line up... What breeder did you get blueberry from... That was my first plant I really had major success with 9 years ago and I still think about her... You know like a first love!!! 
So I had 100% success in the cloner! Gave all the ladies a compost tea foliar at sunrise and 3 liters each to the root zone by hand. JACK is happy and healthy. Fealing accomplished now just have to keep a close eye out for bugs in the greenhouse. 
Got 6 5 gallon buckets to trim so time to get lifted and some audioslave pandora on the stereo.
Hired a guy to sell compost tea yard applications door to door. So well see how that goes!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 31, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Solid line up... What breeder did you get blueberry from... That was my first plant I really had major success with 9 years ago and I still think about her... You know like a first love!!!
> So I had 100% success in the cloner! Gave all the ladies a compost tea foliar at sunrise and 3 liters each to the root zone by hand. JACK is happy and healthy. Fealing accomplished now just have to keep a close eye out for bugs in the greenhouse.
> Got 6 5 gallon buckets to trim so time to get lifted and some audioslave pandora on the stereo.
> Hired a guy to sell compost tea yard applications door to door. So well see how that goes!


I think she was a freebie from Seedsman Seeds, and they were the breeder. I grew out a freebie from them, a Super Citrus Haze, was delightful. The Skunk #1 Original is theirs also, and the G13 Haze is from Barneys Farm. I grew the G13 a few grows back, good flavor and aroma with a few pleasant high. It is also a big trich producer and I have begun making Rosin, so much better vaping Rosin on my lungs that combustables, and I squished me some older G13 and it produced over 20% return which is great.

Sorry I have been hanging around in the Concentrates forums and missed what you been doing. So you're making CT, AACT and bio active? What is your starting material and methods?
I made and sold Actively Aerated Compost Tea when living in NCal, Saturday farmers market, I would make the tea late afternoon on Friday in a 60 gallon vat. Saturday I would transfer the tea into 1 and 3 gallon containers, add a small amount of food (Organic Molasses) and a small filter bag of Vermicompost to each container then just prior to the opening of the market I would run an airline to each container and keep it aerated throughout the three hours I sold. Would always sell out everything I brought, even had regular customers that would call and have me make blends for them.
I used a row processed green waste with sprayed AACT to add microbes and aid in speeding up the composing process. It was a small scale facility run by a father and son. They also used EM, Effective Microorganisms, which if you don't know about it you should check it out, good stuff. I was a reseller for EM years ago. They would harvest the compost and store it indoors, they had a free lease on a massive old Ice Making building, the length of a football field and very wide. At one end of their building they had 12 large flow through vermicomposting bins and used the aerated compost as food for their worm bins. It was a damn neat operation. 
I hope you have access to good compost, when I moved back here I could find no one that sold a "tested" compost.
I now make my own from yard/garden waste, have 5 - 5' wide and 4' tall wire bins and they get turns every few weeks, depending on the amount of composting worm activity there is in the bins. Use everything for my garden and yard/plants. Wish I had a place to sell.

Long story sorry!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 31, 2019)

Compost tea only makes for the best of the best. Anytime you can put your hand in a brew and it feels alive you know you've gone from the millions to the billions brother...
I do the bountea program john Evan's developed up in alaska. Makes a guy look like a freaking rock star. Only time I step outside that recipe is when I toss in a dash of sea90. So solid I wrote it on the wall....


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## pinner420 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## gr865 (Sep 4, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4389040


Wow, a real monster you got the Pin, looking just wonderful!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 6, 2019)

In this pot size they are top heavy... had to put cinder blocks around the base to keep them upright... Now I know why they use 500 gallon smart pots..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> In this pot size they are top heavy... had to put cinder blocks around the base to keep them upright... Now I know why they use 500 gallon smart pots..


Such problems lol


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2019)

You might even get more than a Pinner out of that...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 18, 2019)

Getting some hog wire... Better late than never..


----------



## gr865 (Sep 19, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Getting some hog wire... Better late than never..


Might need more than that for them monsters. Looking great Pin!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 20, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Testing cloning under 315. Day 6 rh 86 temp 70.2. Alive and well. Replaced failed wall fan and harvest master controller <9 years>...View attachment 4362475 View attachment 4362479


What all are you running in your aero cloner? Anything to keep down the nasty's?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 20, 2019)

10mil Clear rez, 3mil t-rex and clonex once roots pop. Cycle 1 on 4 off.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## gr865 (Sep 27, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4400648


Welcome to the jungle, looking great there Pin!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow Pin, looks like you got a multi headed monster back there!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 16, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Wow Pin, looks like you got a multi headed monster back there!


2 more weeks... beautiful raunchy citrus pine aromas.... biggins bro... check trichs next week...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning...


----------



## gr865 (Oct 23, 2019)

Looking wonderful there Pin. Love this stage in the plants life, mine are just a few week behind you.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2020)

Been away for minute. The skills aquired from this site have landed a rather vigorous consulting business that gobbled up my summer gardening for people that have more money than time.
Ive spent a good deal reading and discussing with other masters to refine my coco technique beyond getting by reaults. SOP will now be cloner to 1 ltr airpot to 6ltr finally landing in a ltr 20. Ditching passive old laying around tech like ebbn flow and subfertigation and retooled for dtw. Have a new recipe to test but for now gonna get my dialage on.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2020)

About an elbow!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2020)

End of the week ill cut the ec down .5 just wanted to make sure she had all she wants. Cutrus hints dominating the room... this one gonna make me get a carbon filter....


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Feb 5, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4466565


That's a superb looking plant.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2020)

pinner420 said:


>


That sort of gave me a headache!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 5, 2020)

Started soaking 6 Black Rose Seeds. I think I'm finally mentally prepared to chuck some pollen. Fired up the Tea Brewer this morning. Gonna fire up my 2nd room with a 5 gallon air pot and attempt an indoor soil run. She'll be flanked by the typical 1200 watts but this time I'm gonna line the walls with autopots. One of my plants that I vegged way to long and neglected and even questioned at flip whether or not it would be worth running has pleasantly surprised me with some of the heaviest sweetest colas I've gotten off of the JACK H. I'm going to do next to the soil plant a hempy bucket w/airstone, and dtw site to boot. I have 3 of the same sized clones so should be fun. On another note I called an order in for gropito and haven't heard anything back from them. So it goes... My clip fans have arrived as my plants got to big and grew into my wall mount so now I should have some air movement to boost the performance back up a notch.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 7, 2020)

Growpito called sending 6 ft for free... Black rose seeds popped...


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 7, 2020)

Read something awhile back that your seed soak in seeweed hedges your bets on it being a ladie


----------



## MrX2017 (Feb 7, 2020)

Have never came across the seaweed assumption.
ImGoing to dig into it.

other then that great work my friend!!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## pinner420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Maybe another week.... some of the colas on the jh are at least 2ozs.. lighter feed mix had to add 1 more feed cycle so up to 4 feeds daily.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## rob333 (Feb 18, 2020)

pinner420 said:


>


can we just put him in a shipping container and be done with it


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 20, 2020)

Sunny here finally.... growpito arrivved 1.0 ec ph 5.5 soak see what ph is in the morning rounds see if it needs a second soak..


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 19, 2020)

Up early in the morning watering and feeding..


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 19, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> Up early in the morning watering and feeding..


Looking good, how are things going for you over there brother? Been a minute since you've posted


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Looking good, how are things going for you over there brother? Been a minute since you've posted


Sun up to sun down man.... these ladies sat in a 2x4 ebb tray way to long.. they are making the hyper jump to soil with a little stress but lots of season in front of us.. roots should get real big in the 8 gallon airpots i hope. Gonna get me some green bicycles.....


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JimmiP (Jul 5, 2020)

rob333 said:


> can we just put him in a shipping container and be done with it


That guy is hard to listen to.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 6, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> That guy is hard to listen to.


Grow story from years ago.
You all have heard of the pot cave. Well there were some ol' boys that buried shipping containers, they were all tied together making a number of rooms. Had fairly upscale system,, was cool, looking for where I saw it.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 19, 2020)

9ftr in back left may be a boy.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 22, 2020)

8 gallon airpots require 2 x feeding daily. 50 gallon rez with raindrip time doesn't have enough head pressure [email protected] 3 cynder blocks high to be gravity fed so pump and timer will be required. So it goes.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 5, 2020)

So the plants are trying to grow through the greenhouse roof this year. Need a bending regiment 2 weeks ago. Looks like i NEED to spend some time with the ladies and reconfigure some stuff. Got some new genetics rolling my way. Can't say enough good things about these airpots hands down the most superior plants I've had the pleasure of watching. Have to get a light dep for next year it's a must. Landscaping bus has taken off niceley; I now have 2 employees and I billing out 150 hrs a week. #vacationtime


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 6, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> So the plants are trying to grow through the greenhouse roof this year. Need a bending regiment 2 weeks ago. Looks like i NEED to spend some time with the ladies and reconfigure some stuff. Got some new genetics rolling my way. Can't say enough good things about these airpots hands down the most superior plants I've had the pleasure of watching. Have to get a light dep for next year it's a must. Landscaping bus has taken off niceley; I now have 2 employees and I billing out 150 hrs a week. #vacationtime


I'm having the same issue. Plants keep hitting the ceiling. The light dep plastic just got here though. So hopefully I won't be as busy bending and tying tops down as much soon. 
My kids and I will be putting together a swing (golden?) arm , for the plastic later today. That way I can drape it across the hoop house by myself. 
You're growing some nice plants there friend.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 6, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> So the plants are trying to grow through the greenhouse roof this year. Need a bending regiment 2 weeks ago. Looks like i NEED to spend some time with the ladies and reconfigure some stuff. Got some new genetics rolling my way. Can't say enough good things about these airpots hands down the most superior plants I've had the pleasure of watching. Have to get a light dep for next year it's a must. Landscaping bus has taken off niceley; I now have 2 employees and I billing out 150 hrs a week. #vacationtime


No pics?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 7, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> No pics?


When i get back from hotsprings...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Freeze alert had to break out the heater...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## gr865 (Oct 14, 2020)

Love it Pin,

I will at some point before I have enjoyed the last of any cannabis, I will grow outside again.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey Pin, checking in for an update, I am three weeks or so from harvest.


----------



## AntToeKnee (Nov 1, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3824487


how long did you veg? and how long r u planning to bud?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 3, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Hey Pin, checking in for an update, I am three weeks or so from harvest.


10 5 gallon buckets currently waiting to be trimmed. Rough trimmed for 4 man days. Safe to say more than the last three years combined. Jack herer killed black rose and g13 tangpow. We got a 2 foot snow storm and i would have let them go 3 more weeks.. will know if were recreational here tomorrow... fingers crossed....


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 3, 2020)

AntToeKnee said:


> how long did you veg? and how long r u planning to bud?


Honestly everything for me is muscle memory for me and i enjoy it much more just looking at the plants and not the calendar. With the law changes here i will certainly be reducing my ridiculous veg times.. ill be running 12 plants in bloom but i dont really know that ill change my technique to much. Super lucky this year no bugs just wacked weather...


----------



## MrR. (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice little garden you got there man!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Picked up a stack of these.... https://drainawaydraintray.com/


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2020)

I tried a couple different kinds of rope, seeing which could wick water with food coloring up quickest from the bottom of a glass. Out of those, the winner was 3/16" braided polyester clothesline, "Blue Hawk 0.1875-in x 50-ft Braided Polyester Rope" from Lowe's, which also alluded to "gardening" use on the label. $5 for 50 feet. Other kinds of rope probably also work really well, but it's worth further experimenting.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rolln week 3 ish did a defol. Feed every other day 2 min 2hrs after lights on 1 min every 2 hours before lights off. Law changes on the 1st. Sog stadium will start to fill the walls...


----------



## gr865 (Dec 30, 2020)

It is about time you put up an update,


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2020)

1 cup ocean bounty to .75 cubic feet of bigroots


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Tomahawk 
Goofygrape
Desert breath x mimosa
Skywalker og


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2020)

2 tbl happy endings tea 2 cups ewc. I'll introduce to the 3 cubic feet of soil mixed. Should be perfect 2weeks for the upcan...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 3, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-551644705%2Fbruce-tainio-plant-nutrient-interactions


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 5, 2021)

First to pop one of my favs Tomahawk. Still no skywalker ogs yet.


----------



## Mrnoprints (Jan 6, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4482826


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Feels like a #soilking # growpito #cuttingedge #greanbycicles showdown! 100% germ on all beans that werent skywalkerog didn't have vigor of the other beans at all.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Had to increase feed frequency to 3 times a day to compensate for not doing ebb and flow with the growpito


----------



## gr865 (Jan 17, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Feels like a #soilking # growpito #cuttingedge #greanbycicles showdown! 100% germ on all beans that werent skywalkerog didn't have vigor of the other beans at all.View attachment 4794059


Is that a water heater catch tray? My bud use them for his grow, they work very well. Your little ladies look great, do you use a fan on the to build the mainstem?


----------



## gr865 (Jan 17, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Had to increase feed frequency to 3 times a day to compensate for not doing ebb and flow with the growpito View attachment 4794170


Another question, so is the Growpito inert? Is it added to you soil? Can it be used in a Drain to Waste setup? 
So many question, so little answers!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 17, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I tried a couple different kinds of rope, seeing which could wick water with food coloring up quickest from the bottom of a glass. Out of those, the winner was 3/16" braided polyester clothesline, "Blue Hawk 0.1875-in x 50-ft Braided Polyester Rope" from Lowe's, which also alluded to "gardening" use on the label. $5 for 50 feet. Other kinds of rope probably also work really well, but it's worth further experimenting. View attachment 4782128


Ya, we gotta get some answers over here.
So are you using this wicking method with soil and just adding water to the bottom of the catch tray?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 18, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Is that a water heater catch tray? My bud use them for his grow, they work very well. Your little ladies look great, do you use a fan on the to build the mainstem?


Ya she's clipped to the floor joist.... Its coupled with my stir pumps timer. Ya the tray has been quite handy....


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 18, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Another question, so is the Growpito inert? Is it added to you soil? Can it be used in a Drain to Waste setup?
> So many question, so little answers!


So Growpito is the american version of mapito. Stuff was developed in holland. Its a virgin rockwhool with no binding agent that is loose fill. I'm doing drain to waste with it now however it was primarily developed for an ebb and flow system. It has styrophome filler in it about the size of a crouton.... Look up limbo grow on youtube. Most of the grows that I've been able to find are feeding at 1.0 to 1.2 ec... So it is stand alone and to answer the drain to waste part of it they prefer it not be done like that even though I gave it a go. Rockwool creates salt channells witch requires an increased feed frequency which I discovered. I love the cleanlyness of it and so far I haven't had any cation exchange stuff to worry about like I did with tupur and coco..


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 18, 2021)

OneHitDone said:


> Ya, we gotta get some answers over here.
> So are you using this wicking method with soil and just adding water to the bottom of the catch tray?





OneHitDone said:


> Ya, we gotta get some answers over here.
> So are you using this wicking method with soil and just adding water to the bottom of the catch tray?


It is the ticket for the 1ltr airpots yes. I'd say I'm about a weekish or so away from bumping up the autopots. I will say though that I'm keenly interested in the table design that you are currently using as I just watched a video on the secrets of trees about the root zones helping one another share fungi and the like. This sexing stuff keeps a fella on his toes. Lost my phone skiing yesterday so hoping to get that resolved here shortly. 6 days from last photo seedlings are marching towards getting second set developed...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Found my phone.....


----------



## gr865 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey buddy, you doing ok. 
Ready for an update here!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Man i tell ya plowing 11 days straight cycled through 3 employees grew by 7 new properties and managed to keep it all alive..... tweaked my back.. well froze and burnt up my water pump. 1400 dollars later i have a new pump with a voltage sensor to sense frozen or dry conditions. Im gonna get some pics coming soon.. 3 more days of insane plow time to make it through.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 8, 2021)

The reps from Growpito are flying up on Wednesday to share all the secrets with me and help me do some up-canning (21) in 4x8. So I'm gonna start a new thread for them. 
I have seven plants running in bigrootz and should have them up-canned tomorrow. I'll keep the picks of my Green Bicycles run over here. I'll get a fresh compost tea brewing for the upcan and let them veg another week. This should be interesting. Thinking about getting a go pro for some video clips from the reps. Any camera suggestions I'm thinking of spending around 500 on camera gear.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Some males culled..


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Soil..


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 5, 2021)

Root porn....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Root porn....View attachment 4871476


Those funky pots work pretty good, huh?


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Those funky pots work pretty good, huh?


Expensive but worth it. They store flat for winter and clean-up nice too.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Expensive but worth it. They store flat for winter and clean-up nice too.


Nice. I gave up on soil when I got the bugs worked out of RDWC.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Last day of the year for skiing. Gonna go up to Lookout on the Montana Idaho border...


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (Apr 19, 2021)

I was curious if anyone has grounded their pots? Watched a 60 minutes documentary on the topic so figured id see if anyone has any stories.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I was curious if anyone has grounded their pots? Watched a 60 minutes documentary on the topic so figured id see if anyone has any stories.


It never made sense to electrocute my plants, so no...


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 19, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> It never made sense to electrocute my plants, so no...











Dr. Christy Weston at the Longevity Now Conference 2011


Videos about Earthing: the benefits of Earthing, measuring human body voltage, Earthing in the Tour de France, etc.




www.groundology.co.uk


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (May 20, 2021)

All in compost tea brewing.... 50% off


----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2021)

U72


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (Aug 25, 2021)

Altering the green house to resemble chinese style. Solex is on the way and should be here shortly. Off to get some 2 inch reflective insulation and get it tightened up. Guessing 1 week before its ready for prime time. Also going to look into a thermal blanket too.... I only have one lady in there so it should be easy to work around.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## WalTor (Oct 4, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3817744
> Setup pics to follow.


Jummy


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally got solex sealed up. Burning 80% less propane. For those wanting to grow in a gh with solex you cant see outline of the plants!!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Finally got solex sealed up. Burning 80% less propane. For those wanting to grow in a gh with solex you cant see outline of the plants!!
> View attachment 5008779View attachment 5008780


Nice colors!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Nice colors!


Greenhouse is getting closer to being efficient... first plant to do this in my journey... spicey bitch...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just finishing up my walk in drying room. Shooting for 60 f 62 rh but humidifier is to aggressive going to try a lung room to refine it. Rh is 30 constantly here . Just hoping to slow my drying time ...


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Just finishing up my walk in drying room. Shooting for 60 f 62 rh but humidifier is to aggressive going to try a lung room to refine it. Rh is 30 constantly here . Just hoping to slow my drying time ...


not sure what dimensions your dry room is but i have similar rh%, i hung a wet wrung out towel in front of my small dry room circulating fan and it definitely helped get numbers much closer to optimal. just gotta remember to check the towel every day for dampness. one on each side would help more in a bigger room (assuming its sealed)


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> not sure what dimensions your dry room is but i have similar rh%, i hung a wet wrung out towel in front of my small dry room circulating fan and it definitely helped get numbers much closer to optimal. just gotta remember to check the towel every day for dampness. one on each side would help more in a bigger room (assuming its sealed)


Thanks for calling in... Ya turns out I over thought it and got all the gear for each extreme heating and cooling wise. It appears that I have enough plant material most likely for the first week or so to keep the rh in check; however, your suggestion sound like it will come in handy. I'm curiouse if ebb and flow with organics would play well? I'm a recent convert and like what I see just wondering if you've ever tinkered with that, I've googled till the end of the internet and haven't found anyone who's documented it well or at all for that matter.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Thanks for calling in... Ya turns out I over thought it and got all the gear for each extreme heating and cooling wise. It appears that I have enough plant material most likely for the first week or so to keep the rh in check; however, your suggestion sound like it will come in handy. I'm curiouse if ebb and flow with organics would play well? I'm a recent convert and like what I see just wondering if you've ever tinkered with that, I've googled till the end of the internet and haven't found anyone who's documented it well or at all for that matter.


I have zero experience with ebb and flow or anything involving reservoirs. One thing to note is, lots of organic liquid nutes specify to use any diluted mixtures within 24hrs as they have a tendency to go anaerobic. Im assuming thatd throw a bit of a wrench into things


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Ebb And Flowin For Tk


Well here are some shots of the box's new digs. I went ebb and flow this time and also a first timer with Ready Grow Soil Mix. Currently 26 Days from seed. Have 4 Northern Lights x BB and 15 Skunk Special all from female seeds on seeds direct. Thus far is easy to see the NlxBB are kicking ass...



www.icmag.com


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

wow interesting stuff. I know so little about all that i wasnt even sure of what medium you use. Seeing as its soil, if your soil was heavily amended this could very well be possible.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> wow interesting stuff. I know so little about all that i wasnt even sure of what medium you use. Seeing as its soil, if your soil was heavily amended this could very well be possible.


Using grean bicycles as my amendment and happy endings tea. Thinking just water in the rez.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Soil ebb n flow.. but no really im gonna recirc it... floraflex to come...


----------

